# Rocky Mountain Revue



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Is anybody going? If so, we should all meet up for some of the games. July 14th through 21st, inclusive.

2006 Rocky Mountain Revue

Laurie


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wish I could  .. Anybody have any idea on the roster (besides Dee and Deron and the other rooks)?


----------



## rich00384 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've never been to a RMR game. I definately think I might go to some this year!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*A little update on "The Rev" Roger Powell*










Deron was in town yesterday and he said Roger was recently in Utah working out for the Jazz. He has been working out for a number of teams this summer. Deron also said that Roger might join the Utah summer league team. Deron said that he may join the summer league team for a few games too. Deron also said it would be a dream come true if he could play on the same NBA team as Dee. He said Dee was one of his best friends and he'd love to play with Dee again.

Hopefully The Rev can make a roster this year.

[Here]

Roger Powell site

- Funny this was posted the 24th.. Dee gets drafted.. I'm pulling for Roger still too.. He won the CBA Rookie of the Year this past year..









#34 Roger Powell
Forward 6-6 220 Illinois '05 01/15/1983

_Powell, a 6-foot-6 forward from Joliet, IL, started all 39 games for the Fighting Illini during their magical season in 2004-05. He ranked 22nd in the Big Ten in scoring and 11th in rebounding with 12.0 points and 5.7 rebounds per game. He also finished the season ranked eighth in the Big Ten in field goal shooting at 54.9 percent, bringing his career percentage to 57.2 and placing him fifth in school history. Powell was named honorable mention All-Big Ten by both league coaches and media following his senior season in which the Illini played for the National Championship against the University of North Carolina. The Lightning drafted Powell in the fourth round (30th overall selection) of the CBA draft in 2005. Along with earning a degree in speech communications, Powell is also a licensed Pentecostal minister. _

- He's a tweener but gives his all and there's gotta be a place for him.. the Sonics passed up on him last year and he went to the Rockford Lightning and had a great year for em.. now he's back to a free agent and see what happens.. This could happen.. who knows.. maybe not..


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wish I could  .. Anybody have any idea on the roster (besides Dee and Deron and the other rooks)?


Deron Williams
Dee Brown
Ronnie Brewer
CJ Miles
Rafael Araujo 
Paul Millsap
(rest I don't know)

This lineup would dominate, but I am sure it won't happen since they will be looking at other players a lot more.
PG:Williams
SG:Brown
SF:Brewer
PF:Millsap
C:Araujo
6th man: CJ Miles


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

I have press passes so I'll be there. and I'll post my recaps and pictures on here.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> I have press passes so I'll be there. and I'll post my recaps and pictures on here.


Excellent, thanks, super contribution. Looking forward to it. :smile:

Laurie


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Jazz Announce 2006 Rocky Mountain Revue Schedule*










The Utah Jazz announced today the schedule for the 2006 Rocky Mountain Revue to be held at the Lifetime Activities Center located at the Redwood Campus of Salt Lake Community College.

Six teams will participate in this year’s Revue headlined by the Utah Jazz who expect to have Deron Williams, C. J. Miles and Rafael Araujo on their roster as well as 2006 draft picks Ronnie Brewer, Dee Brown and Paul Millsap. Joining the Jazz this summer will be the Atlanta Hawks, Dallas Mavericks, Philadelphia 76ers, San Antonio Spurs and the Seattle SuperSonics.

Rosters will be comprised of rookies, second-year players and select free agents. Players expected to play in the Revue this year include 2006 first-round draft picks Shelden Williams (Hawks), Saer Sene (Sonics), Rodney Carney (Philadelphia) and second-round draft picks Solomon Jones (Hawks), Denham Brown and Yotam Halperin (Sonics).

The opening game of the Revue will tip-off at 3:00 p.m. on Friday, July 14 with the Sonics taking on the 76ers followed by the Spurs versus the Mavericks at 5:00 p.m. Jazz fans will get their first look at Ronnie Brewer as the Jazz host the Hawks at 7:00 p.m.

Games will be played Friday, July 14 through Friday, July 21; no games will be played on Sunday, July 16 or Wednesday, July 19. Each team will play six games throughout the week, with the Jazz hosting the Spurs in the final game on Friday, July 21 at 7:00 p.m.

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Powell signs on for Jazz summer league team



> Roger has signed a contract to play with the Jazz over the summer. He had a chance to play with the Heat as well, but he has very good chance of making the Jazz roster according to all involved. The Jazz brought Roger in to work out with Jerry Sloan the day their season ended because they were so interested after his performance in the CBA this season.


:banana:

Congrats Rev!! WOO WOO!!!

Summer League Team

Ex-Illini
Deron Williams
Dee Brown
Roger Powell

The Rest
Ronnie Brewer
Paul Millsap
CJ Miles
Rafael Araujo
Andrew Owens
Nate Harris


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I may go this year. But something that doesn't make sense to me is why would Gansey sign on with the heat their roster is full. The Jazz still need a shooter and he was said to be showing some signs of the great #14 Jeff Hornacek


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rosters were announced on the Jazz site and I know Powell is on the team.. someone else can post the roster though!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/06roster_announcement.html

Salt Lake City, Utah (July 7, 2006) – The Utah Jazz has set its roster for the 2006 summer camp, Sr. Vice President of Basketball Operations, Kevin O’Connor announced today. Rafael Araujo, C.J. Miles and Deron Williams will be joined by draftees Ronnie Brewer, Dee Brown and Paul Millsap. 

Also expected to participate in camp are former Jazzman Robert Whaley, ex-Utah State stars Spencer Nelson and Troy Rolle, as well as Mustafa Al-Sayyad, Brian Chase, Hiram Fuller, David Hawkins, Andre Hutson, James Lang, Roger Powell Jr. and Cory Violette.

Camp is scheduled to open Monday, July 10 at the Zions Bank Basketball Center and will run through Thursday, July 13, before the team begins play in the 2006 Rocky Mountain Revue on Friday, July 14 at 7 p.m. 

2006 Utah Jazz Rocky Mountain Revue Roster 

No. Player Pos Ht. Wt. Birthdate College/From Yrs. 
50 Mustafa Al-Sayyad F 6-9 240 9/13/82 Fresno State R 
55 Rafael Araujo C 6-11 290 8/12/80 Brigham Young 2 
9 Ronnie Brewer G 6-7 220 3/20/85 Arkansas R 
11 Dee Brown G 6-0 185 8/17/84 Illinois R 
6 Brian Chase G 5-9 175 10/8/81 Virginia Tech R 
51 Hiram Fuller F/C 6-9 240 5/15/81 Fresno State 1 
30 David Hawkins G 6-5 230 10/28/82 Temple R 
40 Andre Hutson F 6-8 240 1/12/79 Michigan State R 
52 James Lang C 6-10 285 10/17/83 Central Park Christian H.S. (AL) R 
34 C.J. Miles G 6-6 210 3/18/87 Skyline H.S. (TX) 1 
24 Paul Millsap F 6-8 245 2/10/85 Louisiana Tech R 
33 Spencer Nelson F 6-8 225 7/18/80 Utah State R 
43 Roger Powell Jr. F 6-6 235 1/15/83 Illinois R 
22 Troy Rolle G 6-2 210 10/12/76 Utah State R 
45 Cory Violette F 6-8 265 3/13/82 Gonzaga R 
54 Robert Whaley C 6-10 260 4/16/82 Walsh (OH) 1 
8 Deron Williams G 6-3 210 6/26/84 Illinois 1

Brewer + Dee Brown = 911!!!

Way too many players imo, the other teams only have 11-14, we have 17. they better cut fast after the 1st game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I will be going to all of them. Our season ticket package gives us 6 of them for free.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I will be going to all of them. Our season ticket package gives us 6 of them for free.


Nice, does your girl go with you to every game? (still think you are pretty damn lucky to have GF that is just as big of a jazz fan as you!)


----------



## rich00384 (Jun 22, 2006)

My girl thinks I'm crazy for being a huge Jazz fan. I hope to go to a few games. I think the dark horse in this is Rolle. I sure hope he has a great review. Could turn into a decent prospect


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Time to find out which players will make it to the Rocky Mountain Review. This should be interesting.



> July 10
> "The Utah Jazz will open their training camp at 10 a.m. today for 17 players hoping to make the team for the Rocky Mountain Revue that begins Friday at Salt Lake Community College."
> 
> --_Deseret News _



Jazz opening camp today


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Nice, does your girl go with you to every game? (still think you are pretty damn lucky to have GF that is just as big of a jazz fan as you!)


Yep. She's the other half of the season ticket package. We're puttin money on the Jazz this year ($200 maybe... if they win the championship it turns into $20,000... if they win the WCF it's $10,000), so she's promised to yell a whole lot louder this year. Apparently $100 will make people do wild things... Heheheh.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Yep. She's the other half of the season ticket package. We're puttin money on the Jazz this year ($200 maybe... if they win the championship it turns into $20,000... if they win the WCF it's $10,000), so she's promised to yell a whole lot louder this year. Apparently $100 will make people do wild things... Heheheh.


Nice, good luck with that. Remember to post pictures of yoru anually road trip to another teams place. Last year was denver I think and you were there when the jazz owned them in colorado.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep, I was. This year we plan on Atlanta, if the schedules coincide. We are planning to around Christmas break, which is when the Jazz have their annual 5-7 game eastern road swing. I have a grandma down there that I would like to visit. If we played the Hawks in that same time-frame (while my girlfriend is out of school), it'd be perfect. 

Otherwise we're thinking somewhere like Seattle or Sacramento. Just depends on the schedule.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have never been east of Utah, I have only been north to yellowstone, and west to california, and south to mexico. I heard they have giant squerls out east that are as big as dogs. That would be messed up. If you see one, take a picture of it, I wana see it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anybody know if there is any way to listen to this online or at least follow it? I know on the Jazz site but how good will that actually be?

Good luck Dee and Roger!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Trio of former Illini in Revue camp
Powell competing for spot with Utah's Williams, Brown*
By Linda Hamilton
Deseret Morning News 










The Illinois connection helped bring former University of Illinois forward Roger Powell Jr. to the Utah Jazz's Rocky Mountain Revue training camp this week.

And maybe even more important than having his Illini teammates Deron Williams and Dee Brown on the Zions Bank Basketball Center floor was the presence of longtime Jazz coach Jerry Sloan, a southern Illinoisian who also played for and coached the Chicago Bulls.

"First of all, coach Sloan," Powell said of why he came to Utah this summer. "I grew up watching him, and he's a great coach. I was very excited just to be able to learn from him. My teammates being on the team was another great thing that added to that. I like this team, and I think I have an opportunity to play here," said Powell. "To play with those guys, that just makes it better."

[More in URL]


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Anybody know if there is any way to listen to this online or at least follow it? I know on the Jazz site but how good will that actually be?
> 
> Good luck Dee and Roger!


Not sure, but doesn't NBA TV show some of the games days after the games have been played. NBA.com/jazz will be updated daily on each of the games and will have the results and box score of probly every game. Since the jazz are hosting it, it most likely will be updated on the jazz site.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anybody know a radio station that will broadcast the games?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Does anybody know a radio station that will broadcast the games?


A local station, don't know if there is a site that would play it live, and i dont think you would get the broadcast out of utah, unless you plan on coming to utah from NO.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> *Trio of former Illini in Revue camp
> Powell competing for spot with Utah's Williams, Brown*
> By Linda Hamilton
> Deseret Morning News
> ...


I saw this. :laugh: Y'all Illini are trying to take over. If it works, great...and I bet Sloan's a happy man, seeing his back-home guys making good.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Does anybody know a radio station that will broadcast the games?


1320Kfan will broadcast the games not sure if you can listen live. You may be able to but im not sure. As for TV KJZZ will broadcast all 6 jazz games with a repeat of each game at midnight I believe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All six Jazz games will be televised live on KJZZ TV with “Hot” Rod Hundley and Ron Boone and rebroadcast at midnight. All six Jazz games will also be broadcast live on 1320 KFAN with Jazz Talk host Brad Stone. 

NBA TV will carry 12 Rocky Mountain Revue games on a tape-delay basis beginning on Monday, July 24. Log onto www.nba.com for the complete summer league broadcast schedule. 

(Cant find a link for the online 1320 to listen to unless I'm missing something.. damn)


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> All six Jazz games will be televised live on KJZZ TV with “Hot” Rod Hundley and Ron Boone and rebroadcast at midnight.


Hot Rod's announcing?! WoooHoooooo!!!!

That's great news--I still can't stand that lump Bolerjack. Thanks, Brian34Cook, cool of you to mention that! :banana:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

That is how much Deron improved over last season, it looked like he was playing against little kids out there in the 1st quarter. Deron subs out and Dee Brown in!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> That is how much Deron improved over last season, it looked like he was playing against little kids out there in the 1st quarter. Deron subs out and Dee Brown in!


LoL please let me know how the Ex Illini guys do.. sucks I cant listen to it or even watch it!

Just joined JazzFanz.com chat room!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sounds like Dee turned it around in the 3rd.. Great stuff

DEE FOR THREEEEEE!!!!

:clap:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I didn't watch most of it, I had to go before it got over. I am waiting for them to update the box score at nba.com/jazz/revue


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am very disapointed in the way they have this thing ran. The vegas summer league has it's own site and is actually updated. Hell, the jazz's box score still isn't even updated after the game ended hours ago. They must of went to bed and not updated it. If they want a nice league they have to learn how to run it first. You can't tell me the jazz don't have the money to put up a new site. yet they link it to thier own www.nba.com/jazz piece of ****. I have been waiting for hours for the box score. I missed some of the game and I want to see what stats each player got. ARGHGHGHGHDASHFDNBFSJlsdakl;kjaskjldfakl;jsd;klfNSHDfkln;a;sdklfak;lsjdfk;l


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rant on.. I'm po'ed too.. talkl about slowwwww


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Recap

SALT LAKE CITY (July 14, 2006) – The main event of the night got underway a little after 7:15 p.m. Mountain Time as the Utah Jazz took on the Atlanta Hawks. The Utah fans showed their excitement with the new Jazz players as C.J. Miles, Dee Brown, and Deron Williams entered the gym during game two earlier in the night.

Jazz brass, Jerry Sloan, Kevin O’Connor, and Larry H. Miller all watched from the west side of the floor as the loud sold out crowd cheered loudly during the announcement of the starting five of Deron Williams, C.J. Miles, Rafael Araujo, Cory Violette, and Roger Powell Jr.

The first real eruption of the game came when Rafael Araujo committed his first hard foul of his Utah Jazz career and was called for a flagrant foul by the officials with 5:45 left in the first quarter.

The Jazz fans got their first look at the team’s number one draft pick with 1:56 left in the first quarter as Ronnie Brewer entered the game to a rousing ovation.

It was very apparent early of the Utah game plan to push the ball up the court as much as possible as Deron Williams and Dee Brown controlled the quick tempo of the game throughout the first quarter. Thanks to the fast transition game of the Jazz, they led at the first quarter break, 20-14. 

The game finished sloppily, but Utah ended with the 98-76 victory in game three of the opening night of the annual summer tournament. Deron Williams ended with 16 while Miles added 13 and new Jazz man Dee Brown scored 12 on the night. 

[More in URL]

Now if they'd only put up the BS!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go Deron and Dee!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Boxscore

Hawks:
Jack Ingram: 10:45 Min, 2 pts 1/3, 0 Boards, 4 fouls, 2 turnovers

Jazz:
<pre>
HOME: UTAH JAZZ (1-0)
NO PLAYER MIN FG FGA 3P 3PA FT FTA OR DR TOT A PF ST TO BS PTS
43 Roger Powell Jr. F 22:04 1 4 0 0 3 5 1 2 3 1 3 0 1 0 5
45 Cory Violette F 13:56 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 4 4 2 1 0 0 0 0
55 Rafael Araujo C 10:33 2 4 0 0 2 2 1 2 3 0 3 0 2 0 6
08 Deron Williams G 19:37 7 9 2 3 0 1 0 0 0 7 2 1 2 0 16
34 C.J. Miles G 23:19 4 11 1 2 4 5 1 2 3 2 3 1 3 0 13
54 Robert Whaley 9:05 3 6 0 0 2 2 3 1 4 0 4 0 1 0 8
24 Paul Millsap 19:22 2 5 0 0 7 8 5 3 8 0 5 2 4 1 11
51 Hiram Fuller 8:35 1 2 0 0 0 0 0 2 2 0 4 0 1 0 2
11 Dee Brown 16:27 4 8 3 5 1 1 0 1 1 2 0 2 2 0 12
40 Andre Hutson 11:09 2 4 0 0 0 0 1 1 2 0 5 1 0 2 4
09 Ronnie Brewer 18:34 4 5 0 0 3 4 1 3 4 3 1 0 2 0 11
50 Mustafa Al-Sayyad 13:54 1 2 0 0 1 2 1 2 3 1 3 1 1 0 3
22 Troy Rolle 4:54 1 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 2
33 Spencer Nelson 4:35 0 1 0 0 1 1 2 1 3 0 2 0 0 0 1
06 Brian Chase 3:56 1 2 0 0 2 2 0 1 1 0 2 0 1 0 4
TOTALS: 33 65 6 10 26 34 17 25 42 19 38 8 21 3 98
</pre>


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone see that sick steal by brewer behind the back pass to deron williams ally oop to brewer?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes.. just did.. on this video

Game One: Video Highlight


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah, it was sick, it was the last play I got to see before I had to go.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ronnie Brewer is going to be a stud. Solidified the Jazz starting lineup IMO. He and AK47 are going to reek havoc on the perimeter and passing lanes. Utah is a shot blocking anchor away from being special.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Watching the first half and brewer is amazing, he is 5 for 5 from the field and is constantly attacking the basket.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys have such promising Rookies. Brewer is one of the best players in the past draft. I expect good things from him


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

millsap is a beast!!!


----------



## urso53 (May 10, 2003)

I just got back from day 2 of the revue and here is what I saw:

*Non-Jazz Players* 
If the jazz were looking for a big with intensity they should have invited Jackson Vroman to their summer team. In the early game against atlanta. Jackson 6'10" was just nasty. He set some fantastic picks. I especially enjoyed the high screens against Salim Stoudamire. He hit the boards hard and scrapped.

*Jazz Players* 
Ronnie Brewer-the boy sure loves the base line. I counted at least 3 steals. Extremely athletic, and can help the point. He gives the jazz a high level of versatility. He can easily play 3 positions. The length and athleticism of starting Brewer and miles was fun to watch.

*Dee Brown* 
Didn't play the minutes that he did yesterday. But his nickname as the one man fast break was evident in a full court drive with a taller defender on him. He scored the bucket and drew the foul.

*Milsap* 
There are people like Pavel Podkolzine that have all the size and can't get a board and there are players like Milsap and Sir Charles that are undersized but understand rebounding. I am not saying that Milsap is the next Barkley but he was great on the boards and had himself some steals as well. He has a decent back to the basket game like Whaley.

*C.J. Miles* 
Physically matured from last year. A lot more aggressive. Showed a good defensive presence.

*Deron Williams* 
His shooting is a lot better this year, especially his three point shot.

So based on one game I see the jazz keeping Milsap and Brown. And if the jazz have one open spot I suggest Jackson Vroman. It doesn't hurt that Jerry Sloan, Phil, and O'Connor watched most of his game against Atlanta.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey urso53,

Any Sixers stand out for you?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The box score should be up soon, probly in the next hour. But I know it is late in the east, so you might have to see it tommorow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Utah loses

SALT LAKE CITY (July 15, 2006) – The Utah Jazz (1-1) began their second game of the Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue in front of another sold out crowd at the Lifetime Activities Center at Salt Lake Community College. With three key players out for the Philadelphia 76ers (2-0) out, on paper it looked like the marquee game of the second night was going to be another blowout, but that’s why they play the game. 

Shavlik Randolph, the leading scorer for Philadelphia had to leave the team due to personal reasons last night. Randolph had 25 points in game one of the 76ers’ Revue yesterday. Rodney Carney scored 17 points for Philadelphia last night and he was not able to play in tonight’s game after straining his left hamstring. Bobby Jones strained his right hamstring yesterday in limited time. 

Ronnie Brewer thrilled the crowd again, this time early in the game with six points in the first five minutes of the game. 

[More in URL]

Game 2 Boxscore










Sounded like a rough game overall.. Hopefully Dee can bounce back.. and Powell can improve.. Long shot to make the Jazz to begin with but he's not helping himself out at any means!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

our 3 rookies have all had thier moments. I think all 3 will make the team. Millsap is a beast! He would of got lik 18 rebounds if he would of played the minutes.


----------



## urso53 (May 10, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Coatesvillain*
> 
> Hey urso53,
> 
> Any Sixers stand out for you?


Randolph, Carney and Jones didn't play. Louis Williams is very fast and much like iverson, can take his shot when he wants. He is a point however and I think needs to show better judgement. Stephen Smith was impressive. I think he is one of those players that will get his points because everyone is keying on someone else. Everyone else on the roster is either NBDL or europe material.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LOL Utah fans will hate Marvin for the rest of his career I think. They keep booing him, even in the Dallas/ATL game. They booed him everytime he touched the ball, and cheered at all calls against him.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Ya. He has to deal with 4 more games of it to. But we have every right to be mad at him Araujo first foul on him, he was clearly going for the ball. Then Marvin tried to get him back with a foul across the nose. Then Aruajo just throws him aside. If they would've gotten in a fight Araujo would have knocked him out.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> If they would've gotten in a fight Araujo would have knocked him out.


That would make 1 thing Araujo is good at, at least.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> That would make 1 thing Araujo is good at, at least.


It's better having one player thats not good. Rather than a whole team :cough:Hawks:cough:


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> That would make 1 thing Araujo is good at, at least.


That's overstating it. This is summer league. Wait until the fall when he's the same soft, scared pansy he was his entire career in Toronto.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

BorisD said:


> That's overstating it. This is summer league. Wait until the fall when he's the same soft, scared pansy he was his entire career in Toronto.


Toronto was the wrong place for him. Plus the coach didn't play him at all. He'll get the hometown support here and hopefully turn it around. All I know is he's better then Humpries.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

lmao, it's actually funny that you care if he gets booed or not. We should boo him his entire career, thanks for the idea.


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Toronto was the wrong place for him. Plus the coach didn't play him at all. He'll get the hometown support here and hopefully turn it around. All I know is he's better then Humpries.


Humphries is tearing it up in summer league. The only thing Hoffa's tearing is his jersey off as he heads towards an early shower.

And this plank had absolutely zero competition for his position in Toronto and still couldn't cut the mustard. Horrible doesn't even begin to describe how useless HasselHoffa truly is. Trust me on this one - by mid-November you'll be crying for Humphries back.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Boozer,Okur,Millsap I think we'll live without Hump. Even if Hafa doesn't work out.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It's not like we dealt anything to get him. If all he brings is some toughness, he's sure as hell better than Humphries. Humphries was a beast in last year's summer league, but looked like the most uncoordinated, least-talented player on the team last year for the Jazz... also keeping in mind we had McLeod and Palacio on the roster, two AWFUL players that should not even be in the NBA.

I think Araujo is more valuable than people give him credit for.

And no, I don't think anybody will be wanting Humphries back.


By the way, Marvin totally deserved getting his *** thrown to the ground. You could see it all the way, Marvin could have easily just wrapped him up during that break and stopped it. But, being the *EDIT* he is, he throws his entire forearm into Araujo's nose, and was thinking about it the entire way down the floor... you could see it on his face in slow motion. Then Araujo chucked him to the ground like the skinny, weak punk he is, and Marvin looked like a fool.

Oh yeah, then the Jazz blew the Hawks off the floor, while Marvin showed off his "skills"... which consisted of getting the ball, putting his head down, and running forward. Not to mention he wasn't involving his teammates at all. Against an NBA-quality defender, Marvin would have fouled out in 6 consecutive possessions. What a baby.

Funny what a little toughness will do. Araujo will do much better here than in Toronto, even if it involves pissing off the little *EDIT* on the other team, to the point where all he does is... well, nothing, and the entire team suffers from his selfish, hot-headed tantrum. Check the box score after Araujo chucked Marvin to the ground. The Jazz outscored the Hawks by about 20, Marvin had MAYBE one assist, 15 free throws. If all Araujo does is make the other team upset, and cause them to implode and lose the game, I'm all for it. He can throw people to the floor nightly if it yields that result. Plus the Jazz do need some attitude on this team. It'll pay off. Consult me if it doesn't.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Humphries shows up in the sumer league, yet sucks it up when it counts. Forces bad shots and doesn't hussle and finds himself deep on the bench.


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Boozer,Okur,Millsap I think we'll live without Hump. Even if Hafa doesn't work out.


Oh, no doubt this team can live without Hump. But you have no idea how disappointed you will be in this waste of space.

And if you're counting on him to be all physical in the NBA and be a physical inside presence, give it up. He plays like a total *EDIT* on regular season courts. At least he's big enough to keep the end of the bench warm.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

BorisD said:


> Oh, no doubt this team can live without Hump. But you have no idea how disappointed you will be in this waste of space.
> 
> And if you're counting on him to be all physical in the NBA and be a physical inside presence, give it up. He plays like a total *EDIT* on regular season courts. At least he's big enough to keep the end of the bench warm.


Has he played with sloan in sloans system? nope. Until then you can't really say he will suck, Sloan has been known to turn players into better players (okur) or give them a good head start for the rest of thier career(raja bell) or make players look more valuable than they really are for an entire season (arroyo).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Day 3 - July 17 - Game #9 - Seattle vs. Utah










:: Sigh :: 

CMON DEE.. Your on the edge of not making the team


----------



## urso53 (May 10, 2003)

*DAY 3 OBSERVATIONS* 
The jazz lost a good close game here are some of the players and how they did:

*Saer Sene* 
Very comfortable within five feet of the basket. I know that sounds weak, but to have as many turn around shots is impressive. I love the guy, but Hoffa can't do it. He is a shot blocking machine and good free throw shooter.

*Ronnie Brewer* 
Great shooting long range. Had a few important steals. Good dribbling in the open court and tenacious around the basket.

*C.J. Miles* 
On multiple occasions Miles spun his way in and out of traffic while keeping good control of the dribble. Shooting was so-so. When he and brewer were on the court at the same time it is fun to watch but it looks like C.J. is trying too hard to score. When he let the game come to him he excelled.

*Paul Milsap* 
If he doesn't make the team I will be very surprised. Rebounding, shot blocking, steals, back to the basket scoring. He didn't blow me away but he will have good contributions in every stat column.

*Dee Brown* 
Not that hot of a game. The offense seemed to do better when the 5'9" Chase was running the team. I am not too worried about him though. I don't think the jazz are either. If they were they would have invited more than just one other point guard to the team.

*Whaley* 
Just not enough to make this team. He has the same back to the basket touch as Milsap but just doesn't get after it like Milsap is. It doesn't look like he really wants to make the team.

*Araujo* 
Did better by just a bit. Tried more offensively. I am glad he won't be our starting center.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

If the jazz don't make the playoffs wit this deep of a roster compared to last year, I don't know what will happen. These young guys are very good, the jazz play everyone so they can't win games consistantly. The jazz need to give most of the playing time to the current jazz players and stop with the charity.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jazz win 76-75
Millsap: 11 pts, 9 boards
Hutson: 3 pts, 1 board, 2 blocks
Araujo: 2 pts, 3 boards, 2 assists
Dee: 5 pts, 5 assists
Miles: 14 pts, 1 board
Brewer: 24 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist
Whaley: 2 pts, 4 boards, 2 assists
Chase: 9 pts, 2 boards, 2 assists
Powell: 3 pts, 2 boards, 0 assists, 1 block
Violette: 3 pts, 3 boards, 3 assists
Rolle: Nothing
Nelson: 1 board
Al-Sayyad: DNP CD

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/06game12.html

Brewer tried to get the Jazz back in the game halfway through the last quarter when he hit a three-pointer late in the shot clock to bring the Jazz to within 11 points. Then, rookie out of Louisville, Larry O’Bannon made a three-pointer of his own seconds later Brewer took over. Brewer got the ball at the top of the key and drove all the way to the basket where he made the lay up and got fouled. The next trip down the floor, he did almost the same thing. After he converted the free throw, the Jazz had cut the 16 point lead to just seven points with 4:31 left in the game. Not done yet, the 14th overall pick made another three pointer moments later to pull the Jazz to within five points.

The answer came when Maurice Ager pulled up from long range to put the Mavs back up eight points. When Jackson Vroman made an illegal screen, the momentum changed hands. C.J. Miles brought the Jazz to within one point when he stole the ball and made a miraculous reverse lay up with 1:29 left.

Over the next minute both teams went cold, a technical foul on a out-of-bounds lane violation couldn’t even spark the scoring as Dee Brown missed the free throw. On the ensuing possession, C.J. Miles drove to the basket where he made a leaning floater to give the Jazz their fist lead of the second half with 19 seconds left.

Then 6’0” Dallas guard Jose Barea managed to bank a high lay up off the glass to give the lead back to the Mavericks with 6 seconds left. The Jazz had one last chance and they put the ball in the hands of their first pick of the 2006 draft who missed a leaning jumper but Paul Millsap rebounded the miss and put it back for the Jazz win, 76-75.

Brewer ended with 24 points on the night. There were 70 personal fouls called on the night. 

(Sounded interesting!)


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ronnie brewer just simply amazed me tonight as his leadership and athletic skill got us back in this game. People critize his shot, but I guess it is like marions, as long as it goes in everyone is happy. Brewer is like shooting 65-70% from the field.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Ronnie was awesome last night. I starterd to worry on that second 3 point play though when he hit the ground I thought he hurt something I was so releaved that he didn't. Millsap looked great also, I loved him just taking that rebound away from pavel(7'5 guy). Dee still looks a little bit nervous but I highly doubt he wont make the team. Chase turned the ball over more then Dee in less minutes. But the officiating is just sad to watch sometimes. 70 fouls in 40 minutes.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Millsap has potential of being in Rodman territory without the insanity.

He is comfortable dribbling the ball, which is really good for the way the Jazz break a trap. The PF is generally at the top of the circle with a wing and the C underneath. The two guards find the seam in the gap to get the ball to the PF. Millsap can make plays there in a 3 on 2 situation. He's going to find a way to get minutes. Has that can't keep me on the bench aura around him.

Dee will be fine as a 3rd string point. Has that Tony Delk thing about him. Play him a few minutes here and there and see if he's lights out. If not, you got two guys ahead of him, and if he is, you have more rest for the guys ahead of him.

Brewer and Miles can make Giricek obsolete in a hurry. The problem is that they're likely to get rookie calls against them (yes, Miles will still get the calls against him), so you may still need Giricek this year. Then again, maybe the versatility of Fisher helps out there.

Araujo will be fine as a backup. He's no longer the 8th pick that can't produce like an 8th pick should. He's a backup C that gives guys a rest and tries to keep his plus minus as close to zero as he can.

I hope we can keep Whaley and put him in Boise for most of the year. 

No one else is going to really come close to making the team. I'm VERY disappointed in Violette. I do not like seeing him on the floor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jazz win by 21

SALT LAKE CITY (July 20, 2006) -- The match-up everyone was awaiting Thursday night between Rafael Araujo and Marvin Williams would never come. Williams did not dress on the night due to problems with his left hip pointer. Araujo and Williams were caught in an altercation on day one of this revue as the Utah Jazz (2-2) blew out the Atlanta Hawks (2-2).

The Hawks also lost their second leading scorer as the team sent Salim Stoudamire home due to a strained right elbow. Despite the Atlanta’s two key losses, the Hawks led early, 9-4.

With the absence of Williams, Araujo took advantage scoring eight points in the first quarter. It was a low scoring first quarter, with turnovers deterring the Jazz as they had five and it was shooting that held back the Hawks at 27 percent.

Early in the second quarter, the Jazz began to pull away as they did in the first meeting between these two teams. Ronnie Brewer began to catch fire as he made two quick buckets for Utah in he first minute of the second quarter. Then a Brewer dunk put the Jazz up 12 points and forced the Hawks into calling a timeout just 2:49 into the second quarter.

[More in URL]

Box

Powell: 2 pts, 3 boards, 1 block
Whaley: 2 pts, 2 boards, 1 block
Araujo: 13 pts, 3 boards, 2 assists
Brown: 8 pts, 6 assists, 1 steal
Miles: 4 pts, 4 boards
Nelson: 2 pts, 4 boards, 1 assist
Chase: 5 pts, 1 board, 2 assists
Brewer: 8 pts, 3 assists, 2 steals
Millsap: 11 pts, 12 boards
Violette: 11 pts, 3 boards
Hutson: 7 pts, 6 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals
Rolle: 4 pts, 1 assist
Al-Sayyad: DNPCD


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Millsap has potential of being in Rodman territory without the insanity.


You mean he won't wear a wedding dress, pierce his nose, rainbow his hair and snort cocaine on the bench?

Then what good is he??


----------



## rich00384 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dee came back with a great game last night. 8 pts and 6 dimes. those are the PG numbers that we need. Tonight should be a good test for him to see if last nights game was just a fluke. Who would have thought Chase would be challenging him...


----------

